# Oquirrh-Stansbury



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Gonna open this can of worms. Dad, little brother, and myself drew archery deer tags for this area. First time in our lives we will hunt together. Also my first year hunting with a bow, and second time in my life with a deer tag. Mostly hunt elk and birds myself. Brother and dad both have experience with archery. I know the unit pretty well and actually helped a buddy kill a buck during the rifle hunt last year. Gonna be a great experience either way hunting as a family for the first time, but also want it to be a successful hunt. I'm already scouting and have cams on the unit. Don't need your gps coordinates on your new state record buck, but if anyone has any advice on either side of the unit I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

13!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

3rd hunting season as a member here. Never before asked for advice on an area. Thanks for your input Moab!


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry, my smart-a$$ery escapes me sometimes.

Honestly, it sounds like you pretty well have it figured out. If you helped your buddy kill a buck in that same area I think you're right where you need to be. Game cameras up aren't going to hurt anything either. I only ever hunted the unit a couple times, mostly up Davenport Canyon and a little around South Willow. I saw more deer than I think I've ever seen in my life in one day but absolutely could not put antlers on anything. Herds and herds of does going back and forth. I did see a kid pull a decent 4 point out but he appeared to be a lot higher in elevation than where I did most of my hunting.

I know that's not much to go off but hey, it's something.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Oquirrh-Stansbury mountains are both good places. Since you have archery tags, and it is always warm that time of the year I would suggest hunting the higher elevations. There are some dandy bucks on both ranges.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Moab, thanks Fowl. I only put in for this area because it's close to home and I have a 1 month old baby. I usually get further south for hunting but wanted to be close to home this year. While helping my buddy last year on the rifle I saw some dandy bucks in truck beds so I can definitely attest to the quality that is available.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure what info. you want. Most of the deer are high, meaning above mid mountain. The mountains in the unit are very steep. 
So be prepared to be in good health.
I'm impressed that you spelled the unit correctly.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a question about a specific area if someone would be gracious enough to PM me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You can PM me anytime, I'd be willing to answer any questions.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> You can PM me anytime, I'd be willing to answer any questions.


I have a rifle tag and I will probably have a few questions for you ridgetop if you don't mind me sending you a pm or two. I have been out scouting a couple areas on the Stansbury side so far. Plan on looking at the oquirrhs next.

I'd be happy to share info with you also TPrawitt. PM me anytime. This is new deer hunting area for me also and I'm looking forward to exploring the new territory. I like what I've seen so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> I have a rifle tag and I will probably have a few questions for you ridgetop if you don't mind me sending you a pm or two. I have been out scouting a couple areas on the Stansbury side so far. Plan on looking at the oquirrhs next.
> 
> I'd be happy to share info with you also TPrawitt. PM me anytime. This is new deer hunting area for me also and I'm looking forward to exploring the new territory. I like what I've seen so far.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


No problem. It's a very big unit to try and cover and there's a reason why I don't hunt it, even with it being in my back yard.


----------



## WesB (Jul 2, 2017)

If you guys hunt it you better protect your ears


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

WesB said:


> If you guys hunt it you better protect your ears


Why do you say that? I'm hunting with archery equipment


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

which is better ridgetop? oquirrh or stansburrys?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

utarchery said:


> which is better ridgetop? oquirrh or stansburrys?


Both have their plus and minuses.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a couple of buddy's who consistently kill 160 above bucks on that unit. They don't mess around though they hike up those steep nasty mountains and stay for a few days on the hill.


----------

